# cast iron underground in factory



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We have to wear these *Bouffant Caps *because this place gets inspected by the USDA or FDA. It makes paper products for restaurants. Like coffee cups, to go bags, pizza boxes, etc. This guy is a 3rd year. Not afraid of a shovel. He was just grabbing 10 footers and slamming them home. It was nice because the gaskets were nice and pliable. Not like undergrounds in January when it's 10 degrees and the gaskets are so cold and stiff that they grab the pipe and won't let you knock it home.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

That's kinda funny you guys got to wear those caps while playing in the dirt. Nice Job.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn! 

That's worse than a bus crash in Spain!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good thing he's as skinny as he is to fit in those hippy ditches. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> That's kinda funny you guys got to wear those caps while playing in the dirt. Nice Job.


I was thinking the same thing except the exhaust fumes frfom the track hoe.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Who Was The Lucky Sob That Broke Out All Of That 8" Thick Concrete?
Bringing Back Bad Memories Jeff.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

And Why Was'nt The Mini Trac- Hoe Wearing A Hair Net?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Rules are rules but, hair nets! After you've sawed and cut the slab!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

was this job inspected?


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Usually the construction area is sealed off from the production area and you have to go through the production area to get to where your working but he forgot to remove his cap.
Usualy if you have to wear the hair net it is accompanied by booties and a Beard net if you rock a beard.
You should see some of them old plumbing bikers who rock a6 inch beard trying to stuff it in a Beard net.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

God help them if your hair makes them sick....I'm just say'in...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I wouldn't want a hair molded into my coffee cup:jester:.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> was this job inspected?


Probably not.


----------

